# g5 montecs



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I see that the montecs have a very low rating on cabelas and was wondering if anyone has experience with them. I shoot them and I am satisfied with them but have not shot anything besides a raccoon with 'em.


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

Montecs are great broadheads my father and i swear by them.Since using them 3 years ago we have never lost a deer,4for4 great penatration and durability.For example a took a doe hard quartering at the shot (30 yards) the doe was alert and dipped at the shot and hit her in the head (not one my finer moments)but things happen anyway she dropped in her tracks with a skull shot in one ear and out the other with the broadhead still in tack.I tell everyone to pick up a pack.Great durability plus great flight Im sold!!!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

They kill deer just fine. I do not know why they are rated so low at cabelas. Maybe because of the price. But I think they are well worth the price. I mean yeah they are 31 dollars for 3 of them 62 dollars for half a dozen. But I am still using the same ones I bought 3 years ago.

The 9 point I shot on Opening day 2006 was taken with Montec 100 grain. I shot the buck through the right rear shoulder area and the arrow came out front left low shoulder area. The deer went maybe 15 yards at the most. He never left my site from the stand. I have tried several different heads. I will never replace the montecs.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I used them on a hog hunt and they were incredible! I know that I'm sold on them. And they shoot just like field tips in my bow.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What I like about them besides how well they shoot. Is they are ONE SOLID PIECE. That right there tells you they are stronger then any head that has replaceable blades. Also you don't have to worry about loosing a blade in a deer or whatever esle you shoot with them.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

love2fish93 said:


> I see that the montecs have a very low rating on cabelas and was wondering if anyone has experience with them. I shoot them and I am satisfied with them but have not shot anything besides a raccoon with 'em.


 
Their one of the top fixed blade heads on the market? A bunch of the top broadhead shooters at competions shoot them?????????????


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Price is relative really. Consider this- I bought 6 of them in 2001 and have 5 left after shooting 7 deer with them( the one I no longer have was a passthrough that I never found in the cedar swamps of N.MI). Couldn't tell you which head was used for which deer because they are all still in pristine shape after touching them up on a stone. I actually shot one into a steel fence post and it stuck about 1/2" into the pipe. Took it out, touched it up on a stone and it's in my quiver as we speak. I cannot tell which one it is. So for an intial investment of $60 in 2001, I have not spent any more money on broadheads.

BTW- Great thing about Montecs is that I can practice with them as much as I choose without having to pay for new blades. Just touch em up.


----------



## carbonflinger (Jul 19, 2007)

i like the montec too. the only trouble i have had is sharpening them. i must not do it right, they are sharp as heck, but i cant get it to shave hair. i love how they fly just like my FT do. way worth the money


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought a three pack to try last year in preparation for a bear hunt in the up. Never got a shot on a bear, and didn't really bowhunt much last year. However, if you are looking for a good broadhead, I have killed too many deer to remember, and they were all taken with Muzzy 4 blade in 90 grains. Also took a boar in WV one year with the Muzzy's. Never a failure and always a pass thru, even on the boar. Can't go wrong with Muzzy or Montec imo. Will be putting the test to the Montecs with the upcoming deer season, I am sure I will not be disappointed.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I try to ignore most of the reviews on websites like Cabelas and bass pro. The reason is that half of the reviews seem like they are just made by people who have something against the company, or are just trying to bash another brand because they are in favor of another. Forums like this and honest hunters are where I like to get my info and product opinions from. I have yet to shoot the Montecs, but I have yet to hear a bad thing about them. Just about everything I have read says they are great when the bow is properly tuned and they are durable.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

G5s are by far one of the best broadheads Ive ever used, but when they go through my carbon buck and hit the plywood back stop Ive broke two so far (from wiggling the arrow up and down).  But the I did shoot a five and nine point with the same G5 and goldtip last year.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I love them. They are all one piece no worries about tuning just screw them on and shoot. Probably one of the best fixed blades on the market. I used to be a muzzy guy to but they dont compare to the reliablility of the montecs.


----------



## Gillslayer (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone have any tips on sharpening? I do like the Montects they shoot great, 
but I have also had a problem getting them razor sharp.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I wrote this a few years back and it works wonders. One thing to keep in mind is that the Montec utilizes a wider angle on its blades which may not feel as sharp to the touch as a conventional razor type replaceable blade. Don't let that deceive you into thinking they are not sharp. The head will be traveling at a high rate of speed and that is where this blade angle will show its true capabilities. :


Sharpening a Montec


1.) Go to hardware store and buy a 9" x 12" scrap of 1/2" plate glass unless you have a piece laying around. It doesn't have to be tempered glass and for that matter can be any non porous hard material like marble or such.
2.) Go to auto parts store and purchase one sheet each of the following wet/dry sandpaper grits: 600, 1000, & 2000 (or whatever the highest is they have). If you have a Woodcraft store in your city, they will also have this same kind of sandpaper in grits well above 2,000.
3.) When you get home, cut your sheets of sandpaper in half or thirds the long way. That way you get more mileage out of each sheet.
4.) Starting with the 600 grit, wet it completely with water then spread it flat on the plate glass (grit side up). The water should help "stick" it to the glass. If it starts to move on you, just dump some more water on the sandpaper. The water becomes both your paper adhesive and your sharpening lubricant.
5.) Take a sharpie marker and black out all edges that need to be sharpened. Just the edge itself, not the whole blade.
6.) Begin sharpening the broadhead just like you would on the diamond plate like they show in the video http://www.g5outdoors.com/#sec_video . Flip it to the next side when all of the black magic marker is gone from the side you've been working with.
7.) Once you've made it all the way around, move up to the next higher grit of sandpaper and repeat steps 4 - 6.
8.) Continue moving up in grits until you've made it through all grits, repeating steps 4 - 6 with each grit change.
9.) Now, if you have a leather strop, go ahead and lightly strop each side just to remove any micro burr that may exist.
10.) If done properly, you should have the sharpest Montec that the known world has ever seen, all for under 20 bucks. Now, go out and find something that bleeds to run it through...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Michihunter,

Great instructions...THANX for posting!!!


Regarding their less than stellar rating from Cabela's...think about it. They're almost indestructible! Cabela's makes more money selling you heads with moving parts, replacible parts, and thinner parts, all of which need replacing more often than the Montec G5. Just my $0.02.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> I wrote this a few years back and it works wonders. One thing to keep in mind is that the Montec utilizes a wider angle on its blades which may not feel as sharp to the touch as a conventional razor type replaceable blade. Don't let that deceive you into thinking they are not sharp. The head will be traveling at a high rate of speed and that is where this blade angle will show its true capabilities. :


We've been using them straight out of the box. Do you sharpen them before the first use?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> We've been using them straight out of the box. Do you sharpen them before the first use?


Honestly Jeff I haven't bought any of the new ones with the new sharpening process. I hear they are much better than the originals. The ones I do have I sharpened AFTER practicing with them. Never used them straight from the package on a deer.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> Honestly Jeff I haven't bought any of the new ones with the new sharpening process. I hear they are much better than the originals. The ones I do have I sharpened AFTER practicing with them. Never used them straight from the package on a deer.


The performance has been good with the few deer that my son has shot with the G-5's but I guess I never thought about whether I should touch them up right out of the box. 

Do you think I should be concerned about using them straight from the package?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> The performance has been good with the few deer that my son has shot with the G-5's but I guess I never thought about whether I should touch them up right out of the box.
> 
> Do you think I should be concerned about using them straight from the package?


Only you can determine that bud. As I said, I haven't touched the new ones right out of the package. Are you proficient at sharpening things? For what its worth, I personally would certainly take the extra minute or two.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> Are you proficient at sharpening things?


Not really.

OK, not at all. Not even a small wee bit proficient. 

I think I've found the answer to my question:lol:.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> Not really.
> 
> OK, not at all. Not even a small wee bit proficient.
> 
> I think I've found the answer to my question:lol:.


Glad I could help.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I am in the minority on this one and I did not care for the G5's as far as penetration into the dear. I used the G5's 2 years ago and shot 2 dear with them and did not get pass through with either one. Both shots were good placement (12 & 18yrds) and I have never had an issue with pass-through with any other blade I have used. 

- The plus was there was very little difference from field point to broadhead.
- I think that if you are pulling 65Ibs.+ they work fine.
- If you are pulling under 65Ibs. I believe the blades need to be sharpened more in order to pass through the ribs and bone.

I went to a Sonic Broadhead and had no problems with pass through after the switch. Could be a fluke but I have talked to many people including the pro-shop I go to and they have all heard similar testimony.

Just my oberservations.


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

the group of guys i hunt with all shoot g5s now after we had a steel drum test at ohio archery camp last year the out performed all blades buy far
the best blades ever made


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought one of the G5 blade sharpeners last year. It is easy to use. I use it on my new muzzys right out of the package and it makes them almost untouchable sharp.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I've shot Montec's for 2 years. They accounted for my best buck to date. They fly accurately and don't have mechanical failure issues. And razor sharp!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm an expandable guy. I shoot Vortex's for my deer hunting. 

That being said I took the G5's on a bear hunt last year. I was very impressed with the head. They flew great and I was able to get them scary sharp. I had total confidence that they would bring home a trophy if called upon. Unfortunately I didn't send an arrow on that hunt. I'll be taking them again next time.


----------

